# So many options, help me choose?



## Scrappy

Hi! Long time lurker  I'm seriously considering making the switch to a mirrorless camera, but there are so many options I'm feeling stuck on the decision making. 

I've been using Canon SLRs since my first film version in the late 90's. Currently I have a Rebel T3i. Lenses include the kit lens, a 70-300mm telephoto I rarely use, a nifty fifty that used to be my go-to for snapping photos of my kids, and my current favourite 85mm f/1.8

I find that I'm moving into a stage of my family life where I just don't want to lug around my big DSLR everywhere. I find myself resorting to taking photos on my phone, which is a crappy alternative. I'm considering a mirrorless camera as something I can fit in my purse, get great photos, but still have the option of a decent portrait lens when I want to do the kids' school photos, etc. 

So I'd like one with a good everyday kit lens equivalent, that is fairly low profile for ease of carrying it around. And a good portrait lens option that won't totally break the bank. Is a Cannon mirrorless with the lens adaptor worth it in other aspects, and just keep my beloved 85mm? I've read conflicting opinions on the quality of using an adaptor. Or can I get a decently comparable portrait lens option on a better overall camera? Oh, a viewfinder is a must. 

As for "affordable" let's say I'd like to keep it around $1000 overall, but might consider a bit more if it's really worth it. 

Thanks so much or any advice or opinions!


----------



## robbins.photo

Scrappy said:


> Hi! Long time lurker  I'm seriously considering making the switch to a mirrorless camera, but there are so many options I'm feeling stuck on the decision making.



Egads... I thought we sprayed for lurkers just last month.... guess we are going to have to have a chat with that exterminator...   lol

So I'd probably look at something like a Sony A6000 with the 16-50mm included and maybe add in a 50mm 1.8 prime.


----------



## Causapscal

I agree with robbins.

Either, the Sony works fine with all others lenses, like Canon, Olympus, Minolta, etc. You can find great lenses at low-cost price.


----------



## cgw

I'd give Fuji a look. The XE-2s kit comes in at around a grand. Their kit zoom isn't half bad and makes very compact outfit. 
The X100T is another option. The 16mp X-Trans II sensor and fixed 23/2 Fujinon are killer.


----------



## jcdeboever

I second the Fuji X100T. I had the chance to play around with one and really liked it. Simple, classic, fun to shoot. Electronic viewfinder is wonderful.


----------



## pixmedic

Love my fuji x-e2. 
Fuji has a fantastic lens selection, good software support,  great camera options.
Just picked up an x-a2 as a backup, and will be looking at the x-pro2 soon.


----------



## Gary A.

I evolved from FF 1Ds to mirrorless MFT and now to mirrorless APS-C.  I shoot Fuji.  Fuji is a niche, boutique type camera designed for those who shoot manual.  The manual controls for ISO, aperture, shutter, et al, all reflect this niche.  As a boutique type camera they are more expensive than a similar Nikon or Canon.

But, (the big but), they are extremely well built and their XF lenses, at a minimum, are equal to my 'L' lenses.

The X100T would most like fit the bill nicely for your needs. It comes with a fixed, prime lens, rendering standard portraits difficult without cropping.  But Fuji does make screw in lens converters which will convert the fixed 35mm (FF/35 millimeter equivalent) to a 50mm FF/35 millimeter equivalent and another converter that will change the FOV to a 28mm FF/35 millimeter equivalent.

If you desire a camera with interchangeable lens capability, the standard XF kit lens, 18-55 XF is wonderful.  Extremely sharp with OIS.  The Fuji X-E2 is a small camera that punches outside of its weight.

The A6000 is a very nice camera and is quite affordable and will perform and deliver a great photo ... but it isn't a Fuji.


----------



## Scrappy

Thank you so much for the replies and suggestions. I'm going to look further into the cameras you recommended, it's good to have a place to start focusing.


----------



## PropilotBW

I think Olympus OM-D E-M10ii would be a good fit for what you are asking for.  If you're looking for low-profile and easy to carry around, it definitely fits that description.  (I shoot the EM-5 Markii and love it!).  
  I would add the E-M10 Mark II  into your list of cameras to research.


----------



## Causapscal

Agree with Propilot, The body with M.Zuiko ED 14-42mm F3.5-5.6 EZ or 17mm f1.8


----------



## beagle100

I agree, choose wisely grasshopper  ..............     ....  Canon M5?

*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*

(But what do I know, I use a $100 mirrorless camera !)


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter

do you have lenses you want to keep?  if they are full frame, then consider the sony a7 with a lens adapter.  else, the Olympus OM-D E-M1 is amazing for its size and is close to your budget.


----------



## Derrel

I looked at a NICE Olympus EM-2 yesterday in-store at STUFF, (your local high-tech pawnshop). A mere $139 for the body.It  had a nice 45mm f/1.7 Olympus prime lens on it, the original lens. This camera feels exceptionally solid and robust. Just wanted to point out that used digital cameras are very low in price these days. STUFF | Nothing you need • Everything you want — 9770 SE 82ND AVE. 97086

BTW, they have an exceptional lens, the Nikkor 25-50mm f/4 zoom, for sale on their eBay site right now at $199...this lens is one of the better optics of its era, and is still a cult classic with m4/3 users, like Kirk Tuck.


----------



## Causapscal

Good discount in perspective on E M-1 with the arrival of the E M-1 MK II


----------



## The Barbarian

Drive-By-Shooter said:


> do you have lenses you want to keep?  if they are full frame, then consider the sony a7 with a lens adapter.  else, the Olympus OM-D E-M1 is amazing for its size and is close to your budget.



My wife has one and loves it.   Access to a lot of lenses, too.


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter

you mean she has a sony not the oly, right?


The Barbarian said:


> Drive-By-Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you have lenses you want to keep?  if they are full frame, then consider the sony a7 with a lens adapter.  else, the Olympus OM-D E-M1 is amazing for its size and is close to your budget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife has one and loves it.   Access to a lot of lenses, too.
Click to expand...


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter

Scrappy said:


> ...and my current favourite 85mm f/1.8


scrappy, you, know why you like the 85?
probably why many of us do; it is the same focal length as the human eye!
folks get confused because obviously, it is nowhere near the field of view which, for one eye, is almost as wide as a 20mm.
imagine the glass _and monster curved sensor _that would take to mimic!

if anyone doubts that the 85mm full frame=your eye, put it to one eye and open the other; everything will look like normal stereo vision.  i drove a car this way to prove the point (or at least scared him into submission!)

this is why i was drooling in anticipation over the new sigma ART 85, hoping for it ever since i sold my nikkor 85 (seller's remorse) for the excellent 70-200 which i will probably sell as I can't keep them all.
see how natural this perspective looks?  i shot many portraits with my 85 and people can immediately relate.  BGD_7020_00002 ,
today's style


----------



## The Barbarian

The Olympus, sorry.


----------



## The Barbarian

Scrappy said:


> if anyone doubts that the 85mm full frame=your eye, put it to one eye and open the other; everything will look like normal stereo vision.  i drove a car this way to prove the point (or at least scared him into submission!)



Decades ago, I read in a photography magazine that most painted landscapes are formatted as though taken with a 100mm lens.


----------



## greybeard

For what you are wanting, the Sony A6000 is a great choice.  Also, with the proper adapter, you can use your Canon lenses with full AF and EV functions.  I'm considering getting a Canon adapter for mine just so I can buy some of the better Canon lenses and use with it.  Also, the video is great.


----------



## Causapscal

Drive-By-Shooter said:


> Scrappy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and my current favourite 85mm f/1.8
> 
> 
> 
> scrappy, you, know why you like the 85?
> probably why many of us do; it is the same focal length as the human eye!
> folks get confused because obviously, it is nowhere near the field of view which, for one eye, is almost as wide as a 20mm.
> imagine the glass _and monster curved sensor _that would take to mimic!
> 
> if anyone doubts that the 85mm full frame=your eye, put it to one eye and open the other; everything will look like normal stereo vision.  i drove a car this way to prove the point (or at least scared him into submission!)
> 
> this is why i was drooling in anticipation over the new sigma ART 85, hoping for it ever since i sold my nikkor 85 (seller's remorse) for the excellent 70-200 which i will probably sell as I can't keep them all.
> see how natural this perspective looks?  i shot many portraits with my 85 and people can immediately relate.  BGD_7020_00002 ,
> today's style
Click to expand...




Sorry, the focal of human eye is 49 mm (normal view) and 102 mm for reading.


----------

